# 96 Altima Engine Mounts



## repus (Apr 3, 2007)

I need some help... My engine Shakes and Rattles when in Drive. I was told that the engine mounts needed to be replaced. I want to do it my self. But would like some advice on from the members who have already done so. 

How many mounts are there in My 96 Altima?


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

MY front mount broke too, rattles like hell, id also like to know too


----------



## desertaxguy (Nov 6, 2006)

I did them on my 94. You have to be sort of in an aggravated mood to begin with..
I remember 3 on the engine and 1 on the transmission.
Do the engine mounts first. I was kind of ticked the parts cost so much. I think I paid almost $300 just for the mounts. Then you have to keep a jack under the engine and take off the bottom brace, so you need a big wrench and some deep metric sockets. I used a 1/2 drive breaker bar and it all comes apart great. You need somebody to rock the motor backwards a little to get the front mount pin in, but thats all the help you need to do it if you want to.


----------

